
“Humanity is defined by being able to extend itself using tools” – Babak Hodjat - JCArano
http://sprecherapp.com/2DZi2eE
======
JCArano
Silicon Valley legend Babak Hodjat is the founder of the original Siri team
and builds neural networks since thirty years. He is the CEO of Sentient
Technologies. Babak has extremely interesting insights into what machines can
do and what he thinks they will never be able to do. We also talk about topics
like explainability and how artificial intelligence can optimize marketing and
communication processes.

Hi, i'm Alex Jacobi and this is my podcast “With love and data”. It’s about
humans and machines creating epic stuff together. I’m meeting the smartest
marketeers, creatives and AI specialists. Together, we discuss how to marry
the amazing world of data science and AI with crazy, inspiring ideas.

~~~
eesmith
More specifically, the link redirects to
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/with-love-and-
data/id134...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/podcast/with-love-and-
data/id1343336861?l=de&utm_campaign=18q1%20wlad%20launch%20team&utm_source=jc)
.

------
eesmith
I'm not going to listen to a podcast just to figure out the context of the
given quote “Humanity is defined by being able to extend itself using tools”.

Instead I'll simply point out that other animals use tools to extend
themselves. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tool_use_by_animals](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tool_use_by_animals)
. I welcome chimpanzees, New Caledonian crows, the veined octopus, and others
to our humanity.

